# New Personal Photography Website! c&c appriciated!



## KHillmeyer (Feb 3, 2010)

Katelyn Hillmeyer Photography

Check it out and give me some feedback.


----------



## srinaldo86 (Feb 3, 2010)

Aside from the "Wix" advertisements I like it. Especially the music, who is that?

I'm still browsing the photos, my Verizon broadband is sluggish tonight.


----------



## platano (Feb 10, 2010)

i think there too much going on, and I hate music on sites.. but thats just me..


----------



## burnws6 (Feb 10, 2010)

platano said:


> i think there too much going on, and I hate music on sites.. but thats just me..



+1


----------



## IgsEMT (Feb 10, 2010)

> i think there too much going on, and I hate music on sites.. but thats just me..


+2


----------

